# Chance's of pregnancy after miscarriage at 43



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi ladies. It's been many years since I posted on here as I had given up hope. Anyway I how have a new DP and in July we found out I was pregnant, which was a complete shock. It didn't work out though and I am miscarrying at 11 weeks due to a blighted ovum. My question is if we now actually try am I likely to just have the same issue? I am guessing that my egg quality is poorer than when I was tested about 6 years ago. Emotionally I don't think I could go through the testing again so I am just after opinions.


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi kiteflyer. So sorry for your loss.   I got pregnant at 43 after a miscarriage, unfortunately that ended with a stillbirth at 26 wks and 4 days. The postmortem couldn't find a reason for our loss; our daughter was perfect genetically, but I became thyrotoxic a few months after the birth so that might have had something to do with it (Obstetrician said it didn't).  The doctors are encouraging us to try again and I've just turned 45, but we've been trying unsuccessfully for half a year now and considering IVF. 

No test can tell you egg quality and I read a story on here of a lady in her mid-forties with a negligible AHM taking supplements to improve egg quality and eventually having a baby after five early losses and was pregnant again. I've read more stories on here so far of older ladies using donor eggs and having successful pregnancies. I read It Starts With The Egg by Rebecca Fett which recommends supplements like ubiquinol and DHEA to improve egg quality but my Endocrinologist said I have to keep my supplements simple because of my thyroid condition.


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

So sorry for your loss- this journey is so heartbreaking and stressful at times. There is no way of knowing if it would happen again unfortunately, even if did amh etc it would only give you an indicator of reserve and even then it isn't all that reliable and it cant tell you quality of eggs. Sadly quality does decline as we get older but I have friends who have had babies at 43/44 so its possible. The only way really is to keep trying,if you feel you can, and see what happens or to do ivf and have the embryos pgs tested as I did but I appreciate its not for everyone. Lots of luck with it


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks KittyKat. So what do you think of pgs now? Would you have it again? I read that sometimes it can exclude healthy embryos which would correct themselves in the womb...


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi there, I have never regretted pgs, I produce a lot of eggs and have high number of top quality blasts many of which were abnormal when tested so for me it was a good option otherwise I could have kept transferring embies that would result in miscarriage and as I have immune issues it meant ruling out one reason for miscarrying, ie it was the soil and not the seed that was the issue. I have read about the possibility that embies can self correct but from what I could gather it is a tiny number that could do this?? Maybe I have that wrong though. For me, knowing for sure what I had transferred was "normal" was invaluable and meant my clinic could concentrate on the immunes side and I would certainly have it again if did another ivf. I am currently 28wks pg with a pgs embie and immunes treatment


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Congratulations kittykat - that is encouraging! Do you mind if I ask what clinic you are using? I have suspected Graves Disease and think I may benefit from immune treatment too...


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you Laquinn! I had 7 miscarriages and really believed I would never get to this stage. I went to The Zita West Clinic in London and cant praise them enough. If you want any info please feel free to PM me x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Kiteflyer I'd carry on trying naturally if you can.  You will have to accept over 40 there is a 50% chance of miscarriage if you get pregnant again.  If you can your head around to deal with this fact emotionally it's worth it.  Odds are better than IVF odds for your age.  IVF is very stressful and with PGS which would give the best results it's extremely expensive. 
TCCx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for your replies ladies and congratulations kittykat.

We have decided to try naturally for 6 months and we will both take conception vitamins. If we are not lucky we plan to go down the adoption route as we realise IVF is stressful emotionally and we can't really justify the cost.

I am glad to be back here for the support


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi kiteflyer., good luck with yr ttc-ing, and I am sorry for yr loss. There are lots of reasons why a woman might experience a pregnancy loss. It might be even poor sperm quality, unhealthy lifestyle or stress. I agree with ladies, and would also opt for PGS NGS, that is expensive in the UK, but more affordable in Czech Rep, Russia or Poland. x


----------

